# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  how long did it take for you to get your first LD?

## Stardrowned

i'll have been practicing for 1 month tomorrow and still no lucidity. i'm still working on my recall. i remember 1-2 dreams every other night or every 3rd night. it's frustrating, but i'm persistent.

----------


## aioinae

It took me a month or two after I first learned about LDing to gain anything resembling lucidity. Just be persistent, like you said  :wink2:

----------


## Mercen_505

It took me about 5.5 months, but I made steady "progress" all the way to that before I got my first DILD via an early afternoon nap. I probably could have gotten one a bit earlier if I had been more aggressive with my journal and tried some WBTB.

----------


## defacto

A couple of weeks, it wasn't very good and I didn't have anymore for a while after that.

----------


## TTTman

> i'll have been practicing for 1 month tomorrow and still no lucidity. i'm still working on my recall. i remember 1-2 dreams every other night or every 3rd night. it's frustrating, but i'm persistent.



I had my first LD about 8 years ago after watching The Matrix. The shift of perception in the movie from "reality" (being plumbed and wired into the machine) to what your mind thinks is reality no doubt triggered it. I'd been studying "Dreaming" ala Casteneda too. But I didn't work on it after that.
   My second LD was a year ago after reading LaBerge's Lucid Dreaming. Again though I sort of dropped it, until a couple of months ago when I got interested again and got some other LD books and have been doing affirmations and RC's about half the time since deciding I want to learn how to do this thing.

----------


## Wenislad

well I started reading up on everything 3 days ago, the first night I did the dream journal I was able to recall like 5 dreams, then last night I had 3 dreams before the last one and the last one was lucid but didn't last too long and was very fuzzy but i remember it.

I guess it is part luck part me being able to remember things so quickly

----------


## xMoonlightx

i have lucid dreams at random... yet i normally dont do reality checks it just seems to come to me. last night i had one. :/

----------


## eppy

A week

----------


## MrFantasy

It's all about awareness. Be very aware while doing your reality checks, and try to always notice anything around you that seems strange or unusual or dreamlike. Also, don't just go through the motions with your reality checks, the whole trick is to actually try to find out, right now, whether or not you're dreaming, and actually prove it to yourself.

----------


## konj

don't worry you will have a LD one way or another,after i stoped i got my first LDs,then i started geting randoms,and now i am back at this site trying to master LDing,all in all,you will have an LD one way or another don't worry  :smiley:

----------


## egizmo

three months, by chance. Trolling these forums really gets me in the mindset. ::ninja::  i only really remember my dreams when I feel like it.

----------


## sugafoot420

today was my first ld and it been 5 days all depends on the person

----------


## SkinnyBill

Hey, you aren't on your own.

it took me a few months before i had my first.
Even then, it diddnt last long,  i woke up!  :Bang head: 
BUT, i wasnt even trying.
I thought i'd give it a rest for a day, a and out of nowhere i just realised i was dreaming.

i had one last night aswell. Im hoping for more :-)  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## ollei

took me about 6 weeks, didn't have a clue how I did it though. I think I'm just staring to get somewhat of a grip on this.

All tech's and stuff can get confusing I know I had that problem, jumping from tech to tech just to get it to work. My advice stick to one tech or combination of RC's and mantras and stuff and carry out your program with precision!

Elbow grease and determination is all it takes! Good luck, hopefully you'll get your LD soon  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## slash112

took me 2 days to get my first LD, then i had another the day after that, then another 2 days after that, but then i found it hard so ive only had a few since then. (got out of the habbit of RCs, and find it impossible to get back into it)

----------


## Electro_Dreamer

it took me about six weeks. but come to think about it I didn't RC the first 3 weeks, just wrote in my DJ, so actually it's 3 weeks. Now I'm looking forward to the next LD!!!  :smiley:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

A week, but a month to get a really vivid one. I get at least one a week.

----------


## Neko-san

3 days after reading about lucid dreaming without even trying.. and then short after that 2 more without trying also  ::banana:: 

I guess I'm lucky compared to the others in this thread that had to try for months.

----------


## no-Name

About two months, it takes a diffrent ammount of time for everyone.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> About two months, it takes a diffrent ammount of time for everyone.



Is there something that changes either it will take you more or less time or is it just like any other skill, you can have the talent or you have to work hard for it?

----------


## funkmastaj

It took me about a year to have my first one, but i wasnt really dedicated to dream journaling, and only really tried on and off to WILD.  soon after it became an occurrence a couple times a week.

----------


## Hukif

After I started to train... that was induced and not mere luck?
Only 8 years! Really short amount of time, right?

----------


## Hidden

About 1 1/2 to 2 months.  I think I might have slacked off a bit.  I woke up right away though. :/  But I also got another one the next night.

----------


## Binsk

Took me a little over a year. Geez Walms! I feel bad for you, I *don't* know how you kept going at it! I lost hope at a little over a year, and that very night I had one.  ::lol::

----------


## paragon

It took me 3 weeks after I first started trying, about 6 months ago.  I just happened to catch a story on the news about the NovaDreamer (must have been a very slow news day) and the rest is history.





> After I started to train... that was induced and not mere luck?
> Only 8 years! Really short amount of time, right?



Thanks for sharing that Walms, that's encouraging.  Every morning I wake up lucidless I'll remember I'm still way ahead of where you were.  I first heard about LDs and oobies in '99 and it freaked the hell out of me to the point where I couldn't sleep properly for about 6 months.  I wish I'd grown a pair because I'd probably be a master by now.

----------


## Denny22

It took around just over a month. It was very short but worth it and pretty encouraging.

----------


## Mertruve

Seven hours. It took me three months to get my *second* LD though.

----------


## Higurashi

The first time I visited this site, I got so excited about the idea of lucid dreaming that I couldn't stop thinking about it and had a lucid dream that very night.

----------


## Niddiboy

1 month after joining DV. i had had 2 pervious lucid dreams before

----------


## flipsid3

i have been a part of DV for about a year now and no solid LD : ((
for the past 3 or so months i have not been fully into it and have just been on a sort of break if you will i am still recording my dreams and doing random RC's but its all kinda half assed. i was getting frustrated and am going to start getting back into it...wish me luck : )

----------


## Amethyst Star

Three weeks of effort after finding DV produced my first, very short LD.  I had one about a week later and then my third about two weeks after that (I think).

I haven't put in a whole lot of effort, so it's been some time since I've had an LD.  I keep hoping and in the meantime I'm enjoying the dreams I have and recall  :smiley: 

*READ:*  Don't let yourself get stressed out if you don't see results right away.  Some people have their first LD that same night, and some years later.  If you become worried or stressed, you won't sleep as well and personally I find that my dreams are just weird and/or all over the place if I'm upset.  My advice is just to relax, keep at it, and enjoy the ride.  Note your improvements, no matter how small (increased recall, remembering to do more reality checks, some control over non-LDs, noticing something is out of place while dreaming, etc.).  Look forward to that first/next lucid dream and it _will_ happen.   :smiley:

----------


## deXtrous

Resurrecting this thread a bit... It took me 9 days to count for my first DEILD to happen, which was last night  ::banana::  So much fun I have 4 DEILD's in one night ;D

----------


## Ozzi99

About a month, but now i havent had one in like 2 months....

----------


## Nick89

I got interested in lucid dreams about 2 years ago. I think it was about a year and a half ago when I started my dream journal. At some point I was able to recall 3, 4 dreams each night, still I did'nt have any LD. Then in the summer of the previous year, I gave up, due to problems with sleeping. A had twice very short lucid dream, or to give it a more proper name, lucid moments (I realised I was dreaming and almost immediately woke up). 
Now I'm starting once again, today is the 4th day of keeping my new dream journal. Actually I'm only interested in MILD and DILD method, my dream recall is not good enough yet, I suppose, to even bother trying regular reality checks. So, you see, it may take a long time. I think you're way too impatient, yo're into lucid dreaming only for a month. Not a long time, really. Just be sure yo'll eventually have a lucid dream, and you'll have it sooner or later, simply be patient.

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

I had my first disappointingly short LD three months after joining DV. I suffer from really bad recall. I'll be lucky if I can remember three dreams in one week, then my journal entries are so illegible it's difficult to transfer them online.

In fact, my first lucid is right here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=74091

If you're really having trouble with it, a few simple substances really helped me. Ginkgo, B6, green tea extract, and probably melatonin can all be found at your local Wal-Mart or some other store nearby.

----------


## faceonmars

> i'll have been practicing for 1 month tomorrow and still no lucidity. i'm still working on my recall. i remember 1-2 dreams every other night or every 3rd night. it's frustrating, but i'm persistent.



It took me about a week to have a deliberate LD years ago. I was using a hypnosis tape that had two people (a man and a woman) one doing hypnotic suggestions and one doing mental imagery. I wish I could find that tape or CD again. Anyway, I had my first MILD experience. It was truely life affirming. Good luck to you and you WILL get there.

----------


## Jhony

I just joined a few months ago. 

No LD's yet. I know it's coming though.

----------


## KingOfTwilight

Have yet to get it.

Been trying since about a month before I joined.

----------


## BigFan

> I had my first disappointingly short LD three months after joining DV. I suffer from really bad recall. I'll be lucky if I can remember three dreams in one week, then my journal entries are so illegible it's difficult to transfer them online.
> 
> In fact, my first lucid is right here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=74091
> 
> If you're really having trouble with it, a few simple substances really helped me. Ginkgo, B6, green tea extract, and probably melatonin can all be found at your local Wal-Mart or some other store nearby.



I don't like the idea of using any sort of medicine to try and help me achieve lucidity. I only started working towards getting an LD less than a week ago and after two days of intense practice followed by four relaxing ones, I had a short LD day before yesterday  :smiley:

----------


## Geeome

3.5 months. I win, hands-down! xD

I had a bit of a "haitus" In there for a while. In reality, if I had been going since August hardcore, I might have more than 3 racked up.

----------


## CloudStrife1992

It took me 2-3 weeks from when I first looked into Lucid Dreaming, but I already had very good dream recall, so I didn't have to work much on that.  :smiley:

----------


## Ishi

I could literally never remember my dreams and the day I started researching I remembered my dream and the day after too and on the third night I had a few seconds of vague lucidity. But I had had random lucid dreams before that

----------


## Xaxiz

It took me about 2 weeks, though i was pretty obsessive over it, every chance i was near a computer i was researching it in one way or another.

Took a while to get a 2nd though, maybe a month after that?

----------


## DreamVortex

3 months and i got Lucid by eating chocolate....alot of.....chocolate...

----------


## Billy_McBong

Probably a month or so after starting a DJ and trying to become lucid. That was almost a year ago and I have had about one LD a month since then. 

I still haven't been able to become lucid without waking up almost immediately after. How long did it take everyone before they had a LD that lasted more than 30 seconds?

----------


## pheenix345

took me one day to accomplish this
Yes!
ha i wish 
really took me about 1-2 months
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz

----------


## AngelZlayer

I haven't had a LD yet, but I've only been trying for a week so far. I tried WBTB + WILD once, but now I'm trying with WBTB + MILD (hoping to get a DILD someday).

What technique(s) did you guys use? How often did you try? I'm trying every night/morning.

----------


## rahim9876

i had mine on the same day i found out about LD. the only reason why is because i was so determined to have them. this is my first week and i've already had 2. 
u will have it in time dont worry about it. just try different techniques and find out which one works the best for you and go for it

----------


## NOback

Around 6-7 months hee!

----------


## Mr. Poe

Exactly one week to the hour from when I had learned of lucid dreaming. It just happened last night!  ::D:  It wasn't perfect, and I lost lucidity halfway through, but it has a special place in my heart now.  :wink2:

----------


## ca1um132

Before joining I had tried for a month, but after I joined I had one in 3 days. Although very short it was very memorable.

----------


## Draoi

It was 9 years from the time I first became interested in LDs to the time I had my first remembered spontaneous LD.

Immediately after that, I did more research and found LaBerge's book "Lucid Dreaming". 

After reading how to do his MILD technique, it was less than a week til my next LD.

----------


## WakataDreamer

A week.

Only one week from the first time I ever heard about LDs to my first LD.

Pwned.

----------


## lagunagirl

way too long. months. I was so close to giving up, and then suddenly they came to me all the time. Then I gave up on them cause I had so much stuff going on and now I'm trying it again. Man, it's so hard getting back into it when I'm so busy  :Sad:

----------


## kingofclutch

I didn't know about lucid dreaming until I had already become quite a pro at it. I think I was around 6 when I had my first one. So that means it took me 6 years.  :smiley:

----------


## Soldier

a few days short of a month, that day was like god coming out of heaven, hold out youll get there

----------


## yellowlight

I've got my first WILD in 12 days. 3 days after that I got my second and 2 after that my third one.  ::D:  No DILDs though  :Sad:

----------


## Klace

Took me one month.
I'll never forget it -- even if it was a few seconds long.

----------


## warock

2 weeks

----------


## CorporalClegg

Probably about 3-4 weeks. I finally got it when I got really OCD about reality checks - I probably counted my fingers about once every 5-10 minutes, plus every time I walked through a doorway.

----------


## Leinad

It took me about 5 days to get into a very short lucid dream.

----------


## funeralhall

It took me 3 days, and all I did was read about it O_o..........

But now, I rarely gotten even 1 a week

----------


## 1r1sh

I got mine after about a week then there was a huge gap of about 3 months till I had my second.

----------


## Bucketheadjamz

last night before i went to bed i read this thread. last night was also my first lucid dream, or actually my first four!! yeah im pretty stoked. i didnt even need to do a reality check in my first one, it just hit me. and in my second when i wanted to do a reality check i looked around for a digital clock and there would just be one there, even if it made no sense at all. it was awesome. i don't remember the other two.

----------


## creativeliberty

Found this website yesterday.  Thought "hey this looks cool." Perused around and read up on some of the techniques.  And what happened last night?  Had my first LD.  Didn't do a RC right away but was able to notice that some things were "off" which allowed me to go lucid.  Was able to change some colors, tried the spinning thing and did some umentionables with a DC who looked very similar to my wife.  Then the alarm clock went off jolting me back to reality... lame.

----------


## taylor

a couple months, my first one was pretty hard to control

----------


## UltamateDreamer

After i visited these forums for the first time, that very night i was so confident i was going to have a lucid dream, i just knew that i would. And i actually did (though it only lasted like 15 minutes, vividness was hella low, and i wasted it) but it only toook one night.. since then, i havent been able to repeat it..   i think the confidence thing is actually a technique, i think i read it in a tutorial? anyway i didint even know it was a technique when i did it.

----------


## omgsh

ive been trying on and off for 3 months, now im actually been consistent so Im getting more better at recall and stuff, almost had one last night  :smiley:

----------


## Creation X

Hmm...My first one was like two hours before I found this site...I woke up and I was like..."That was intense!"  went to the computer and typed in something like "Know you are dreaming" or something like that...Stumbled around and found out about Lucid Dreaming and then DreamViews a little later on.  I had a LD like every other day after a little recording of my dream journal and some experiments with certain drinks/food. (mostly milk! for some reason it helped me.)  Then I hit a crazy like 5 month dry spell with no LD's and no recall and then another short LD hit me, I was like YAY...then back to having one every 1-2 weeks...It's been pretty slow for me lately  :Sad: 

and good luck with everyone tonight at an LD!

----------


## jamesc1994

I found out what lucid dreaming was, found this site and had my first lucid that night  :smiley: 
I find it really easy if the day was stress free

----------


## wet_roof113

I had about 3 in my life before joining and now in the last month since joining I've had 5 and I don't do any reality checks.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

My first LD was about 2 years ago a couple people in my dream told me.  Back then I didn't even though it was called a lucid dream.  It wasn't until a couple of months ago that I've become a regular (having at least one once a month).  I'm starting to get pretty good at it, usually only on the weekends, but often, on the weekends, I have multiple LD a night (more like mid morning)

----------


## Enlightenment

Around a month.

----------


## JadedSapphire

Took me half a year.

----------


## inyourdreams

Fan of incubus, flipside?

----------


## Ghost94

A couple of weeks.

----------


## Jhony

I still didn't get my first lucid dream, but I was able to become lucid for about a secound or two before the dream ended.

----------


## demon2k9

It took me 13 days after starting,, guess im just lucky. But i use to be able to lucid dream frequently when i was younger ::banana::

----------


## Stephen304

I guess im really lucky. Last night was my 2nd night of the dream journal, and my last dream was a lucid one, my first one. I was at a beach. Lasted about 20 seconds Dream Standard Time.

tonight i hope to get a longer one.

----------


## deepsleep

A month

----------


## TechDreamer

Precisely 6 days, 4 hours. I write in my DJ vigorously, so that may have been a factor...

----------


## Mzzkc

I read an insane amount of information on the topic the night I found out about it, and had an LD that night. It took me about a week to get my next. Reading vast amounts of new information each night helped a lot. I've been having them in frequent spurts ever since.

----------


## palmersquall

Took me about a month and a half. At that point i was gona take a break because i had no success. That day i had a spontaneous wild. I had a dild 2 weeks after!

----------


## That Kid

Just got my first one last night, after trying for about a year.

----------


## Kebaba

About a week after I got interested in LD (today)  :smiley:

----------


## Tranquil Toad

A little under a week. Now, while I have dry spells, if I focus on it even a little bit I usually have multiple a week. I beleive it really does get easier, and they become longer and more frequent after you get a few under your belt. The first few are probably the hardest.

----------


## HDSamaritan

Well i got into lucid dreaming about a year ago, and kinda forgot about it in a month... then just last night i got my first lucid dream, and remembered dreamviews!

----------


## DreamMentor

*When I first heard about lucid dreaming (about a month ago) I tried to have a lucid dream that same night (first try) and somehow, someway I had a lucid dream that same night.*

----------


## DreamMentor

*





 Originally Posted by Mzzkc


I read an insane amount of information on the topic the night I found out about it, and had an LD that night. It took me about a week to get my next. Reading vast amounts of new information each night helped a lot. I've been having them in frequent spurts ever since.



I had my first lucid dream on the first day I heard about.*

----------


## mrdeano

My first one was a day after I joined. I have had more or less one every night since  :smiley:

----------


## Tarot

One day after joining this site. Granted, I spent hours at a time reading articles and watching videos about sleep paralysis and lucid dreams, plus I was sick, so I took plenty of naps.

----------


## Souperman22

My first real one was last night. I've been trying to WBTB for about 2 weeks, then one try at MILD and I get a lucid moment and then a lucid dream.

----------


## machiavelli

Had my first Lucids at around 9 years old. Had countless lucid dreams since then. But first heard of lucid dreaming 9 years later. I was quiet dissapointed that i was not the only one who could do it hehe. None of my friends ever beleived me, and thought of me as insane.
  Never tried to have lucids. But because of nightmares as a child. I stayed awake as long as possible. Usually lieng in my bed for at LEAST 1 hour before going to sleep. I stayed up as long as possible to avoid nightmares. Thinking about whatever i wanted until i fell asleep. 

 Ofcourse the lucid dreaming has come at a cost... it still takes me around a hour to fall asleep. I can not just fall asleep, unless under influence of alkohol aso.. But it is rather nice having that one hour extra of alone time + lucid dreaming. Even though i actually like dreams where im not in charge more. So rarely have lucid dreaming except when having nightmares now. 
  I actually often ignore, that i realise it is a dream. I just try to play along  :tongue2: .

----------


## kanandia

I guess i'm also one of the lucky ones.
I just had my first LD last night and i found out about lucid dreaming less than two weeks ago. It was short though.

----------


## Vincanity

Two weeks

----------


## Laretta

A couple of months. Started last summer

----------


## Gr8God

1 day
also of think I can have LD's by willing myself into without method I did last night
if it works anytime this week I know I've got a way to have an easy LD  :smiley:

----------


## Phantym

6 days.

----------


## DreamState66

First night after heard of it, WILD.
Hooked from the first  ::D:

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

My first lucid dream happened before I knew what lucid dreaming was! But after I learned about it online, and when I decided to consciously pursue it, it took me weeks. I think part of the reason was because I thought in the back of my mind I couldn't do it. It got to the point where I completely gave up sometimes as journaling didn't seem to help.

I think that the attitude you bring to the table may affect your success. At least it does for me- everyone's different!  ::D: 

But after I changed my attitude and started getting some incredibly vivid dreams, I actually succeeded. Within the span of the next several years after that I had many lucid dreams. However, I am far from an expert at it. The reason being I tend to go on and off with the whole thing. I get distracted easily at some points and stop trying altogether. But I'm back on the train now! Hahaha  :boogie:

----------

